# [SOLVED] ADSL Router/Modem will not play Youtube



## gamblehouse2003 (May 15, 2012)

I am having issues with my Comtrend ADSL router/modem. I have a 
CT-5361T. About 3 months ago, out of nowhere I was unable to play Youtube videos via wifi or ethernet on my Vizio Tv or Samsung Bluray player, after being able to do so for sometime. I did nothing to my router, woke up one day and nothing played. All other apps on said devices worked fine.

Well I lived with that for about a month and then my telephone lines were hit my lightening and it took my router out completely. The phone company switched out my router and all of a sudden my Youtube started working again on my tv and bluray player.

Now the same model router/modem is not allowing Youtube videos to play. I cannot wrap my head around this. I did not change any settings. All I get is a conitnual loading symbol when trying to use the app. Again all other apps, netflix, revision3,and so forth work fine. I can get youtube search results and the apps loads fine, but it will not play any videos. Thanks. By the way firewall is turned off in the router. My network is set to Open. My tv is wifi and my bluray player is ethernet. Youtube will work via wifi on my laptop.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ADSL Router/Modem will not play Youtube*

Welcome to TSF,

It is safe and recommended to have the firewall enabled from the router. Also, you should secure your network to the highest encryption which is WPA2.


> By the way firewall is turned off in the router. My network is set to Open.


I wonder now that since your network is not secure others can surf for free using your wireless network and also hog the bandwidth. 

Try the above suggestions and see if it alleviate your issue and post an update.


----------



## gamblehouse2003 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: ADSL Router/Modem will not play Youtube*



2xg said:


> Welcome to TSF,
> 
> It is safe and recommended to have the firewall enabled from the router. Also, you should secure your network to the highest encryption which is WPA2.
> 
> ...


 
Well, seeing as how I do not live near anyone.... and knowing that if I did I would have my router secure (duh).... but since I don't my life is easier with it open, and if someone did want to use up my wifi they would have to do so by setting in my front yard.. real sneaky.

But none the less the problem has been fixed, it was noise in my lines from a bad filter in the phone service box.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good for you, glad that your issue has been resolved.


----------



## tech_94 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey GambleHouse2003,

I too am facing the same issue. BSNL broadband connection and Mac OS.
But I have two different connections so when I connect to the other SPIDIGO connection, youtube links work just fine, perhaps when I go back to the BSNL broadband connection (on my Netgear WN330 modem+wifi) - They links don't open just keep re-loading and take a halt.

Did this happen to you that: Only the channels of youtube would open just the videos wouldn't?

Its happening on all browsers so I assume its the connection issue not browser.
Any suggestions how to fix it?


Also check out : [Resolved] YouTube not working on Safari? - Page 2 - MacRumors Forums
similar issues stated in the second post by PORTNULL.

I'm worried.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello....you might want to create your own Thread if you need assistance, not sure if OP will reply back to you.



tech_94 said:


> Hey GambleHouse2003,
> 
> I too am facing the same issue. BSNL broadband connection and Mac OS.
> But I have two different connections so when I connect to the other SPIDIGO connection, youtube links work just fine, perhaps when I go back to the BSNL broadband connection (on my Netgear WN330 modem+wifi) - They links don't open just keep re-loading and take a halt.
> ...


----------

